# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Служебные мобильные устройства – источник угрозы

## Tcinet

90% мобильных устройств, которые крупные компании предоставляют в пользование своим сотрудникам, являются потенциально небезопасными и несут угрозу самим компаниям. Об этом сообщили эксперты Duo Security по итогам предпринятого ими масштабного исследования.

80% служебных iPhone не обновлены до последней версии операционной системы iOS 9.2 (на данный момент наиболее актуальной является уже версия iOS 9.2.1, но исследование проводилось еще до ее выхода). Еще хуже обстоит дело со служебными устройствами на платформе Android. До последней версии операционной системы – 5.1 – не обновлены 90% из них. При этом почти треть Android-устройств до сих пор используют версию 4.0 или более ранние. Все это автоматически означает, что устройства остаются беззащитными перед атаками, эксплуатирующими уязвимости, которые давно уже устранены разработчиками.

----------

